# Bidzina Kvernadze (Cvernadze) (1928 - 2010)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Georgian Soviet composer.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

*







Bidzina Kvernadze (1928 - 2010)*


Prof. Kvernadze graduated from Georgian State Conservatory in 1953 where he studied composition with Andrey Balanchivadze. 
He carried titles of People's Artist of the Georgian Soviet Socialist Republic (1979), the Z. Paliashvili Prize (1981, for My Entreaty, Old Georgian Inscriptions and Vocal-Symphonic Poem) and the Shota Rustaveli State Prize (1985, for And it was in the eighth year). He was also named as honorary citizen of Tbilisi (1995). He was Professor of Composition at the Georgian State Conservatory since 1988. He taught composition and instrumentation there since 1963, 


*
*


----------

